# The new Mathews ...



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone have a chance to run a VXR 31.5 yet?

Looking to outfit a new rig for next fall.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Take a look at the Elite Ritual series before you buy anything. My son just got an Elite Ritual 30 and it's an amazing bow. He liked it much better tan the Mathews.

TH


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Take a look at the Elite Ritual series before you buy anything. My son just got an Elite Ritual 30 and it's an amazing bow. He liked it much better tan the Mathews.
> 
> TH


I will. Any chance that's due to balance?

I fully intend to get arrows downrange before purchasing. Used to exclusively shoot Hoyt, but ... they're not blowing the wind up my skirt anymore with their new platforms, nothing against them of course.


----------



## Babyshark (Jun 14, 2019)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Anyone have a chance to run a VXR 31.5 yet?
> 
> Looking to outfit a new rig for next fall.


I went the week they came out with the intention of getting the 31.5

Brought home the 28 in 65 lb.

30â€ draw
65 lb
309 FPS with a maxima red 250

Super sweet


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice bow like the color*

i've got a 2011/2012 Z7 tactical, always liked mathews. was comparing with today's bows, seems major difference is the width of the bows. they are getting narrower, but necessarily lighter or faster. :texasflag


----------



## Babyshark (Jun 14, 2019)

c hook said:


> i've got a 2011/2012 Z7 tactical, always liked mathews. was comparing with today's bows, seems major difference is the width of the bows. they are getting narrower, but necessarily lighter or faster. :texasflag


And theyâ€™re built sturdier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

I still love my DTX. I think still one of the lightest bow i've ever shot.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



Babyshark said:


> I went the week they came out with the intention of getting the 31.5
> 
> Brought home the 28 in 65 lb.
> 
> ...


have you in the past shot a 31?? the 31 is i think a hair long but the next size down was too short for me. i shoot the 31 really well, but wish it was a 1/2 inch shorter. i shoot it well though, actually robin hooded an arrow couple week back. bought a 1/2 dozen new arrows and damaged 3 out of the shoot at 20 yards before I left, Gulf Coast Archery. not complaining. my second to date, the major difference is the newer arrows is the fletching size.

Gulf Coast just opened on NASA 1, a few blocks west of 45. friendly knowledgeable staff. owner on site daily, his daughter was his driving force for opening the facility. kudos to him. :texasflag


----------



## Babyshark (Jun 14, 2019)

c hook said:


> have you in the past shot a 31?? the 31 is i think a hair long but the next size down was too short for me. i shoot the 31 really well, but wish it was a 1/2 inch shorter. i shoot it well though, actually robin hooded an arrow couple week back. bought a 1/2 dozen new arrows and damaged 3 out of the shoot at 20 yards before I left, Gulf Coast Archery. not complaining. my second to date, the major difference is the newer arrows is the fletching size.
> 
> Gulf Coast just opened on NASA 1, a few blocks west of 45. friendly knowledgeable staff. owner on site daily, his daughter was his driving force for opening the facility. kudos to him. :texasflag


I had the halon which was 30

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish catcher (May 30, 2020)

I bought the new VXR and it is a great bow. Brought it to New Zealand and shot this monster with it.


----------



## Fish catcher (May 30, 2020)

Shot this red stag with my vxr


----------



## Fish catcher (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

c hook said:


> ... have you in the past shot a 31?? the 31 is i think a hair long but the next size down was too short for me ...


I assume you're tall? I have the same issue ... and in fact, walked out with a VXR 31.5 today after apparently 6 months a research and annoying bow salesmen! Shoots fantastically well ...

Couldn't help it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hope you enjoy the new bow!

TH


----------

